# First, Worst And Best



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

What were you first, worst and best "gigs" / concerts?

My first was Roxy Music at Newcastle City Hall in 1975

My worst was Bon Jovi (girlfriend wanted to go) at the Johannesburg Stadium in 1995, the stadium is a big athletics stadium and the sound system was just not up to the job. Heard after that they had hired local gear rather than bring their own. :bash:

My best is a tough call; I can't decide between "The Boss" Bruce Springsteen at St James' Park, Newcastle in 1985 on the "Born in the USA" tour ... I was right at the front in the days when I thought things like that were important :laugh: . The other is The Rolling Stones the 1995 "Voodoo Lounge" tour at Ellis Park Stadium, Johannesburg, there were around 120,000 people in the stadium ... the Stones? Just brilliant.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

First (and maybe best ) Bath, Eddie Cochran....the night before he died in a car crash

Best? Pretty much any of the Steeleye Span tours of the 70,s Also.....Every gig I ever saw by Johnny Kidd & the Pirates...how the hell did they got such a full sound with just lead, bass and drums?

Worst? Early 1962...local venue..band calle the "Silver Beatles"...later to become quess what....they were booed off...nobody wanted vocal numbers...instumentals were the thing at that time


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Anyone who can remember has to be younger than me :wheelchair:


----------



## pmsbony (Oct 22, 2003)

First - a revivalist punk bank called S*M*A*S*H at the Marquee in th early 90's (i am such a young pup).

Best - manic Street Preachers at the Astoria december 94, last gigs as a four piece, I was there on the 20th, would have preferred to be there on 21st

Worst - Lenny kravitz at Wembley Arena - the arse biscuit trusted to buy us tickets bought seated ones and we got lumbered with a bunch of gits who kept telling us to sit down.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

First : The Jam 1980 The Spa, Bridlington.

Best : The Jam 1982 The Spa, Bridlington.

Worst : Madness 1981, all fighting no music. The Spa, Bridlington.

I have travelled far to seek the best bands. :laughing2dw:

Dates could be slightly out, old age.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

First - T'Pau - 1984 I think.

Worst - Then Jerico(trust me, its was a band of the time) - 1995. Distortion akimbo. Too loud.

Best - Motorhead - as i've told you a few times before :notworthy:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I remember Arthur Askey doing the Bee song 

...........before my very eyes!!!!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

First: Grupo Sportivo at Bradford Uni around '79.

Best: Adam and the Antz, The Royal Standard pub Bradford 1979. Absolutely electric atmosphere.

Worst: Rolling Stones 1982 at Roundhay Park Leeds. Couldn't see a thing. :baby:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

First - Max Bygraves at the Peckham Civic Centre, 1975

Worst - Max Bygraves at the Peckham Civic Centre, 1975

I was only 9 at the time and won the tickets as part of a competition :biggrin:

Best - Either UK Subs at the Marquee in Wardour Street (can't remember the date) or Slayer at the Astoria, mid-late 90's.


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

First - 'Queen', Southampton Gaumont 1977

Best - either 'Led Zeppelin' - Knebworth 1979 (great gig but venue to large) or 'Queen' - Alexandra Palace 1979

Worst - 'Judas Priest' + Iron Maiden support - Southampton Gaumont approx 1980 , though 'Velvet Revolver', Hammersmith Apollo 2005 ran it a close second,

Richard .


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

First: Radiohead's Paranoid Android tour at the NEC. Tom Yorke is a God.

Worst: Radioheads Kid A tour. Radiohead were amazing but they played in a huge tent in a park in Warrington. The fan club got the front and best view and the rest of us were stuck at the back. Radiohead were fanatstic but the venue was poor.

Best: Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds. Brixton Academy. What a night !!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

First: Inspiral Carpets, Queens Hall, Edinburgh (now burnt down).

Worst: Inspiral Carpets, Queens Hall, Edinburgh

'Someone' put 'something' in my pint at half time and when I returned, I promptly striped down to my pants and danced like a man possessed next to a massive speaker with everyone laughing their arse of at the numpty in the Y fronts dancing like he had some kind of musculoskeletal disease.







(didn't pull that night....)

Best: Doves, at the corn exchange, Edinburgh. They really were excellent.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

That photo of Arthur Askey only serves to bolster my little known opinion that Arthur was a closet serial killer...look at those eyes!!! Ok, a little outlandish, fair enough


----------



## skyway (Oct 29, 2005)

My first concert was *OMD* 1982 at the Manchester Appollo (I would have been 12)

Worst was a toss up between *Suicidal Tendancies *in about 1991 at the Manchester Academy (so loud you couldnt hear anything!!!) and *The Manic St **Preachers* at the manchester Evening news arena in about 2003....very boring live!

The best.......*Motorhead* 2003 at Nottingham Rock City......Brilliant!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

skyway said:


> My first concert was *OMD* 1982 at the Manchester Appollo (I would have been 12)
> 
> Worst was a toss up between *Suicidal Tendancies *in about 1991 at the Manchester Academy (so loud you couldnt hear anything!!!) and *The Manic St **Preachers* at the manchester Evening news arena in about 2003....very boring live!
> 
> ...


Suicidal were loud! Or do you mean tooooooooo loud ie mixing etc?


----------



## skyway (Oct 29, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> Suicidal were loud! Or do you mean tooooooooo loud ie mixing etc?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I meant that the volume was so loud that it was pure distortion making Mike Muir sound more like Donald Duck! t'was a shame really 'cos I was really looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

First gig - Rainbow (Graham Bonnet era) at Leeds Queens Hall (read old echoey tram shed) with Rose Tattoo supporting them.

Worst - I really had to think about this one but narrowed it down to two:

The Darkness who headlined at last years (I think) Leeds/Reading festival. I'd seen them a few years previously at the same festival (not headlining this time) and they'd been excellent so it was a bit of a disappointment to say the least.

Chris de Burgh - don't ask - it was just awful

Best - I've been to too many gigs to choose a definite favourite but these ones stand out as being particularly good - in no particular order:

Ash a couple of years ago at Leeds University union I went with Mr Crowley & I don't think he liked them as much as I did (this was also the hottest gig I've ever been to).

Rush at the NEC on the 24th April 1988.

Garbage at the Manchester Eveniing News arena, 22nd January 1999.

Jimmy Page & Robert Plant at Sheffield Arena, 13th July 1995 - the closest I'll ever get to seeing Led Zeppelin.

Pink Floyd at Wembley Arena (can't remember the year), they put the epic into epic.

Terrorvision in Novemebr 2000 - superb gig, local lads (from Bradford) and they put everything into it, unfortunately they split up soon after this gig.

Loads of others too just can't be bothered with anymore.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

First: Be Bop Deluxe Sheffield City Hall 1974.

Worst: Sugar, a few years ago. I decided I was too old for pure sonic attack and left before end

Best: Luther Allison in a local pub.


----------



## pmsbony (Oct 22, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Terrorvision in Novemebr 2000 - superb gig, local lads (from Bradford) and they put everything into it, unfortunately they split up soon after this gig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Terrorvision were great live, good fun, good noise.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

First (and best) -- Pink Floyd -- Knebworth.....about 1972-3

Second best -- Beach Boys / Status Quo -- Hyde park....2004

Worst....can't really think of a "worst"....although didn't much go for most of Lindisfarne's gig (apart from Fog on the Tyne) at the Kursal Southend 197?

best regards David


----------

